# Ghost Shrimp? Amano Shrimp?



## Tanger

Hi there, so the other day i was at my LFS and i was looking around and i was thinkin about getting soem ghost shrimp for my tank. I looked around i saw some small clear shrimp that i thought were ghost shrimp but they were listed something totally different... The name was Japnonice Shrimp or something like that. Are these just a different name for Ghost Shrimp? And i noticed that Amano shrimp looked similar to a ghost shrimp...are they the same as well? Also if there is any other shrimp that would be compatible for my tank.. I currently have 7 small common goldfish and 3 Hillstream/Butterfly Loaches.


----------



## Tanger

awwwwww come on........ somebody has to suggest something!!!!!!!


----------



## Damon

No shrimp will work in a goldie tank.


----------



## Tanger

why not?...... even if i have lots of hiding spots?


----------



## craftyflalady

The Goldfish will eat them one by one.


----------



## ultasol

MMmmMMM shrimp snacks. If you get cheap feeder shrimp (ghosts) you could try it out and not take a large economic hit if your goldfish munch them. I can assure you they will eat them given half a chance.


----------



## Lydia

Yeah they will probably love them. On the plus side, it is probably good food for them. I buy shrimp for my koi every once in a while....a dozen lasts about 1 day. It only costs 99 cents for a dozen though, so it's worth it to me. These koi are only about 2-5 inches long, too.

Have you got any pictures of your tank? It sounds pretty neat....hillstream loaches are so cool looking.


----------



## dmarcus

ghost shrimp have an arch in their back and just eat and pick at the gravel at the bottom. Amanos are really good algae eaters and get a little bit more color on them. They were named after takeshi amano but their scientifi name is japonica, amanos really like wood to hang out on.


----------



## Caitlin Rose

*Marble Shrimp?*

While on the shrimp identifying note, anyone know about Marble Shrimp? They have little feather duster like hands and look really cool... will these be a danger to small fish or fry?


----------



## joesaquatics

They are filter feeders and should not bother anything


----------



## garfieldnfish

Do not get shrimp with goldfish. PERIOD. They will eat them. 

The marbled shrimp, they sell at Petsart recently, are bamboo shrimp and, as Joe said, filter feeders. These guys are great for fry tanks and tanks with small schooling fish like rasboras, glolights etc. They will not reproduce in your tank as the baby shrimp require brackish water. So get the amount you need for the tank (not you Tangar, the GOLDFISH WOULD EAT THEM)


----------



## Caitlin Rose

Yay! I wanted to get some but was holding off, thanks for identifying.. I think they made up the "marbled" as I can't find anything on that name anywhere. That is sweet, now I feel comfortable getting some


----------



## aquaboyaquatics

There are a couple of options for a golfish tank. The filter feeders weather asian or african will work. They are big and the Africans get huge. They will not bother anything in your tank. The Macrobrachium Group has some options also. The following are ones i have personal experience with that would work.
M. amazoniensis
M. sp "Otorongo"
M. sp. "Forest Green"
M. sp. "Yellow Banded"
M. sp. "Red Spotted"

Also some of the dwark crayfish are an option.


----------



## Tanger

well i did it... i purchased 5 amano shrimp and................ they are doing fine... i've had them for about 5 weeks or somethign like that... they basically hang on the bogwood the whole time... untill i turn off the lights, then they are all over the place


----------



## Angjo72

Hiya Tanger,

How much did you pay for these Amano?? Im hoping that you will rethink the idea of putting these with the goldfish, as the goldfish grow they will eat the shrimp.. If you can set up a seperate tank for the amano, a planted one, it would be best as they are natural algae eaters and require plant material and algae and I doubt you can keep plants in with the goldfish LOL! 

I have some amano shrimp and they are awesome!

Ang


----------



## Tanger

my tank is quite heavy planted and has quite a few driftwood.... they seem to be fine its been a long time since i've had them now and still no problems


----------



## Angjo72

Well, the amanos will do good with the hillstream loaches, i have kept these with my cherry shrimp, but just watch the amanos as the goldfish grow. Goldfish get huge and sooner or later will try eating them!


----------



## Demetrius

To Tanger: how big is your tank? and how many Amano shrimp do you have, and how long are your goldfish?


----------



## Guest

This thread is from June 2006.....that person may not read the threads here anymore........they haven't posted in awhile.


----------

